# How do i get the rooted. 596 gb build?



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

This is the stupidest thing ever... but its been a while and I have only been using 2nd init roms. If someone could give me a small guide with dl links to get to the rooted. 596 build (p3droids 2? Part build? Idk) because I want to make a basic rom. Thanks


----------



## nimerix (Jul 11, 2011)

1. SBF your phone to the official Froyo build (this is important because you need to have the bloat components to do the upgrade)

2. Root your phone with z4root

3. Install droid2bootstrap

4. Follow the directions for step 2: "Patched update.zip (not signed)" here: http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...-5-596-release-thread-something-everyone.html


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

"nimerix said:


> 1. SBF your phone to the official Froyo build (this is important because you need to have the bloat components to do the upgrade)
> 
> 2. Root your phone with z4root
> 
> ...


Thanks. I just needed part 4, but thanks!


----------



## nimerix (Jul 11, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> Thanks. I just needed part 4, but thanks!


Haha no problem. I was actually in the same position this morning.


----------

